# Purchased some GREAT collars!



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Just wanted to share, I recently (like 3 weeks ago) purchased some Wagging Green Eco Friendly Martingale collars for each of my dogs, they're made from organic bamboo!!! They were already a nice texture, but they've gotten SO soft over the past couple weeks they've been wearing them, yet they're also very durable. I can see these lasting a long time and would recommend them to anybody looking for a beautiful, simple fabric collar (mine also have fancy leather collars, but these are nicer for day-to-day I think). 

Anyways, here they are: Wagging Green Eco Friendly Pet Products

Not a bad price either, $20.99! I got the solid colored ones, a green, lavender, and "pebble". As soon as I have the extra cash I'll be ordering either an orange or navy for Rambo.  

You can see them on my dogs here: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictur...pictures-my-little-family-very-pic-heavy.html


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Those are nice! I don't buy stuff online really so I made my martingales. Those are cute though and I like that they are made from bamboo.

I love your catahoulas!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Those look pretty nice!:smile: I just cant get my self to buy from anyone other then Collar Mania!LOL AH, if only I had that extra 10 grand I would TOTALLY get some of these too!HAHAHA


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Cloth martingales are totally easy to make if you have a sewing machine, I just got some nylon strapping in whatever colour, sewed on a band of material, you just need the metal hardware but you can get that at any backpacking store/sewing store. I couldn't find sighthound collars, which are just wider cloth martingales, around here at all so I had to make some.. 

I actually like it because you can make it in whatever colour/pattern you want.. and no one will ever have the same one as you! Takes around 15 min.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Cloth martingales are totally easy to make if you have a sewing machine, I just got some nylon strapping in whatever colour, sewed on a band of material, you just need the metal hardware but you can get that at any backpacking store/sewing store. I couldn't find sighthound collars, which are just wider cloth martingales, around here at all so I had to make some..
> 
> I actually like it because you can make it in whatever colour/pattern you want.. and no one will ever have the same one as you! Takes around 15 min.


That is what I have heard! I SOO want to get my mum's sewing machine from her(my sis has one as well!:winkand see what I can do! But ahh...I cant seem to rip it out of her hands!:wacko: *some day....some day!!*


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Bishop - that's awesome! I would never have thought of that - I'm not very crafty, or talented with a sewing machine LOL. I'm sure your skill will come in handy once your baby IG comes home! & Thank you, Bishop is a super handsome Sheltie, and you already know I think your new pup is precious. :smile:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Scarlet - I've never purchased a collar from collarmania. I need to check them out!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Julie said:


> Scarlet - I've never purchased a collar from collarmania. I need to check them out!


I LOVE them!:biggrin1:
If I had an extra few hundred my boys would have SOOO MANY collars!HAHAH


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Those are some great looking collars. I like the idea that are made from organic bamboo.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Julie- your dogs are gorgeous too. Are they catahoulas? Since I moved from Texas to Canada I never see them!

I am terrible with a sewing machine too, the only thing I ever got below a B in school was sewing, I failed it LOL. I don't think anyone else failed it! I just bought a sewing machine around 2-3 weeks ago, and can make basic things like dog coats and collars now. I actually got it partly because I couldn't find the cloth martingales here and I can't find a dog coat that's actually warm that isn't hot pink and fluffy. I picked up the sewing machine for next to nothing, like $115 at wal-mart and it works great!

I like having customized stuff that no one else has! I am working on making a dog bed/sleeping bag.. I heard IGs like to snuggle.. lol


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

bishopthesheltie, I've been thinking about picking up a sewing machine (I failed sewing in school too) to make the boys coat. Mostly for the same reason as you, but also cause the coats available here just don't fit right. I like your sleeping bag idea. It would make having with having 2 IGs snuggling up to me in over 100 degree heat alot more comfortable. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I haven't got my IG yet so I don't know about fit, but they do have very deep chests, tiny waists and are quite 'flat' (like their ribs) so I would imagine that the average dog coat/shirt would fit funny. Most are made for chihuahuas/yorkies and the like who have a more average body shape.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the link and the review of the collars! Tanis is due for a new one as his leather one has stretched and he can pull right out of it. I like these!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm contemplating an orange one too - I like the fact that they are bamboo.
I too have a sewing machine, a heavy duty sail makers machine, perfect for making dog collars. I just need to get my act together and start making my own collars.
Also, Danemama here, (Natalie) makes really neat dog coats. I haven't got one as yet, the winters down here haven't been bad enough, but if we ever do start freezing, I'll definitely get her to make me a couple, for the dog and the cat.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Crap!! I just wrote a huge reply to everybody and then I accidentally posted it twice, deleted one post, and it deleted both?! Oh well...

Bishop, a sleeping bag will be perfect for your IG! The store I work at sells 'Tiger Dreamz trundle beds' for small dogs, and it's a fuzzy pouch they can crawl into. Very popular with IG's and dachshunds!! I bet the one you make will be much nicer.  If I were you, I would just make all of my family member's/friends with dogs customized collars or bandanas for Christmas - that would be such a cool gift. Oh & yes - they are Catahoulas!!  People rarely recognize the breed, the only people that get it right are either Texans or Louisianians. They might be mixed, I adopted them from animal services in two different counties after finding them both on Petfinder. They are my dream dogs.  I love any working dog though, and have a lot of respect for shelties!

MollyWoppy - Get the collar! The orange would look so beautiful on Molly! I read a post you made a while back about how she goes through collars like crazy - I've been really surprised at how durable these are. I mean, my dog's aren't super rough on their collars, I walk them with an EasyWalk harness (still working on loose-leash walking...), but they play very rough and roll around and climb trees and do all crazy kinda boy stuff, and usually their collars will be fraying or filthy within a week. These have gotten softer, but not raggedy at all, and it's been almost a month. Hardly show any dirt, either! 
And yes, I love Danemama's coats! If it ever got cold enough in Miami I would definitely have one for each of the doogas. All they have right now is a hoodie I picked up at my place of work last winter, they look hilarious in them but love wearing it, I guess they feel really cozy lol.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Thank you for sharing the link and the review of the collars! Tanis is due for a new one as his leather one has stretched and he can pull right out of it. I like these!


I think Tanis would look awesome in any of them. Especially the green! Well, my brown merle-y dog has the green one and I think it looks nice on him.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I was eying that green one - and the orange! Your avatar threw me off the first time I saw it, I was wondering how you got a picture of Tanis! LOL.


----------

